# Raw vs Cooked. Too much info and not enough answers!



## merlot143 (Aug 1, 2018)

A local pet store owner sold me on the raw diet earlier this week. He says it's better for dogs, he saw a difference in his own. A customer there says vets in the big city (we're on a small city) now promote the raw diet. I tried it out on my doggie. She was suspicious at first but now she's eating the commercial raw food regularly.

Now I'm reading up on the bacteria and pathogens and possible airborne illnesses. Ack! I don't know if it's worth it. Plus some don't believe it works. I wish there was a definitive answer.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Many of our fluffs thrive on raw diets. Dogs handle bacteria differently than we do, so raw will not make them sick, but it’s important to use proper food handling procedures. 

It’s important to realize that food is not one size fits all and that each dog is different.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I use "dehydrated raw" and my two have been happy on that & I value it as relatively safe. I started this when my grandson was a baby as I felt it would be more acceptable to my DD & SIL.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

I use frozen raw (Stella and Chewy Super Beef) and love it. My Dolly came to me very small and quite picky. She also really struggled to chew kibble and keep on weight. She’s about 4 1/2 pounds now at 14 months old. I tried to switch her to a raw/kibble mix but after 3 weeks she was still not tolerating it well so I switched back to the frozen raw. She devours it. But she’s “cheap” to feed raw because she’s so small. I feed her 7 pound pekepoo sister a mix of raw and Fromm kibble because it gets pricey to have them going through a $30 bag of dog food in a week. It’s really just whatever works best for you and your family. 😉


----------



## merlot143 (Aug 1, 2018)

I've had Piccolo on raw meat for two weeks now and she's doing so well! Her coat is softer, she doesn't smell any more (she had an aggressive dog smell) and she's filling out! I feed her dried sardines too which I'm sure is helping. Overall I'm so pleased!


----------

